# Stupid Neigbours



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

During last summer, on a warm day, i had my Boa out in the back garden of my house for a little while just to take a few pics of her. A few days later, i had a knock on the door. 3 coppers & the RSPCA. They asked if they could come in, no problem, i let them in. Then 1 copper showed me a warrant to search the premises for Dangerous Wild Animals. Again, no problem, i showed them my reptile room, no DWA in sight so they went round the whole house, shed, garage, still none in sight. The RSPCA asked to take photographic evidence of the reps i've got in the room to find out if it was any of them that was seen.
2 Days later, the 2 RSPCA officers came back, They told me that everything was ok & it was my Boa that was seen. But i was asked in future, not to take her out of the house as the my neigbour is scared of it. I told them i don't like the neigbours dog as it barks most of the time but i havent called you & said their using it for dog fighting. My reps are always under my supervision when they are outside.

I just want to know if anything like this has happened to any of you at any point. 
Thanks​


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Mabye you should get a Nile Monitor and take that out the back and see how they react :lol2:.
But they really do sound like right Funts , I probably wouldn't take too kindly to any of my neighbors doin that.
Maybe you could make your Bosc some dog food:whistling2:.


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

The Boscy has been out a couple of times though:lol2:


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Who said ignorance is bliss.not me:lol2:


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Your allowed to do what you want in your own garden. If they don't like it, then they shouldn't be looking at your garen in the first place.

:censor:

Some People.


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

drummerkid1993 said:


> Your allowed to do what you want in your own garden. If they don't like it, then they shouldn't be looking at your garen in the first place.
> 
> :censor:
> 
> Some People.


Yeah tottaly agree, my neighbor used to bathe topless. I never complained, found it quite interesting actually:whistling2:


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm surprised your wife never cottoned on to your sudden interest in gardening lol


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

She left me!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

The grass was 6ft high, and me always gardening............something did,nt fit........she said I fancied my neighbor!!!!!!!

Ha! what do you women think of us men:whistling2:


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

drop a couple of complaints to the rspca on the way they keep thier dog, obviously tell them that you are afraid of it as it seems to be very agressive and you would appreciate it if they kept it locked up and out of sight


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Educate the poor woman, we all know people's reaction are "Get that :censor: thing away from me.

Let her see what a baby it is, may help her understand that a snake does'nt want to eat every person who crosses it's path.

If she watched Anaconda on Five tonight she'll have the FOR SALE sign up on the house tommorro.:lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

id keep reporting them about the dog just to get my own back...see how they like it


----------



## Jordb543 (Jan 25, 2008)

My neighbours have 6 rly small and annoying yapping lil chawoa type dogs that bark all the time, we dont complain, we just let our dogs (doberman terrier cross lil but barks lyk a great dane, and a huge dalmation) out in our garden and they soon shut up, 

or we let rocky out........he's our cat and he is huge, he is bigger then sum dogs and lobes to fight em, he just jumps over the wall and strolls threw they all shut up and stand way back lol, 

if they dnt lyk it tell em to pay for a bigger fence and ull have no problems :lol2:


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

we were reported to to the council about 2 weeks after we moved in for having DWA snakes (which we don't)... the guy didn't even want to have a look at them just wanted a list of what we got.

Our neighbours on the left told us it was the neighbours on our right, but we've never even seen/spoken to them so i doubt it..... plus we've had quite a bit of trouble with the ones on the left.... especially when a load of wood turned up to convert the garage into our rep room....:Na_Na_Na_Na: teehee


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

NO DONT REPORT THE DOG! it'll make a big thing and then you may have ur boa taken off you.


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

When i was a lad at about 13 years of age. Being half Italian, my Mums side that is. We went to Italy in to the village near Padova where she was born, to see her old friends. On 1 day, I was outside my Mum's old house when 1 of the neigbours spotted a Grass snake by his garden. He screamed his head off & called his wife inside to get a shovel. I ran to grab the first thing i could find which was a duvet cover. But bye the time i came out, he already killed it. I told my Mum what happened, crying my heart out, She spoke to the bloke for around 20 mins. She came back & told me he said he killed it because it was (wait for it) Poisonous & that it kills people in their sleep!! 
They called me a son of the Devil & they wont speak to my Mum now as i wanted to move it to a safer place.
She goes back to Italy very year, I'm now 33 & they still haven't spoken to my Mum. 
So how can you educate Thick C:censor:TS like them​


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

cops banging on your door investigating someone having a snake.... as an american that is completely alien to me. like the cops checking you out because someone said that you were making toast. amazing. that's just incomprehensible to me. that IS a sad state of affair when a boa is akin to running a METH lab. and i bet that the cops were completely prepared to arrest someone in deemed necessary...... just amazing to me. things can be so different there.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> cops banging on your door investigating someone having a snake.... as an american that is completely alien to me. like the cops checking you out because someone said that you were making toast. amazing. that's just incomprehensible to me. that IS a sad state of affair when a boa is akin to running a METH lab. and i bet that the cops were completely prepared to arrest someone in deemed necessary...... just amazing to me. things can be so different there.


but its the fact that in america you have LOTS of herps and you can collect em, like sals and snakes. BUT in england we have very few herps so we are not known for keeping them as much as americans. When my dad was young (hes american) he lived in new york and kept lots of reps but in england the only things wer tortoises around then whjich were easy to get hold of. Another thing is that most american "PET" stores have reps aswell as domestic: in england the only pet stores which have reps are labeled as being "reptile stores" :crazy:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I think the problem would solve itself if the dog went missing and you come back to find that your Boa has a nice big lump in it. So unfortunate...


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

bradhollands999 said:


> I think the problem would solve itself if the dog went missing and you come back to find that your Boa has a nice big lump in it. So unfortunate...



My Boa's a softy, She'll probably give it a cuddle:lol2:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Woodi said:


> Yeah tottaly agree, my neighbor used to bathe topless. I never complained, found it quite interesting actually:whistling2:


Of course you didn't. You're a nature lover right?

It's good to do a bit of bird-watching at the weekend :whistling2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

it's the neigbour that needs to disappear not the dog:whistling2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

You should get loads of rubber snakes, plastic lizards and inflatable crocodiles and put them all over your garden so next time you play out with your snake they won't even notice it. And just think what a bunch of twonks they will look if anyone comes to investigate your garden wildlife :lol2:


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Now where can i get all that from???


----------



## M.D.B.M (Sep 7, 2007)

l8 reply to this one kry...

but i like the nile monitor idea, i dont think the dog would cause any future problems


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

Don't you mean Lucifer my Boscy mate:lol2:


----------



## M.D.B.M (Sep 7, 2007)

why how big is it like?


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

M.D.B.M said:


> why how big is it like?


Looking at him now, say 3 & a half foot. The dogs only a little rat like thing:lol2:


----------



## M.D.B.M (Sep 7, 2007)

let him have his fill!!! :whistling2:


----------

